# Columbia (NY) Interview



## ds65 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone know what we can expect from the Columbia interview? Any insight or advice would we appreciated!


----------



## KayS (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## dragynally (Feb 28, 2009)

http://forums.studentfilms.com...34/m/8091070225/p/22

Found this a while ago. Around pg 24 there are questions and other info. Good luck guys!


----------



## KayS (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, ally! I feel a little more relaxed about it now.


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 9, 2009)

I wrote this on the other Columbia thread:

"I've seen how some people talk about whether they included a video in their application or not. I can say that I didn't and I got in. So there's that.

The whole in person vs telephone... I have to say that the difference lies in each interviewee. Some people might come off better in person I guess, but half of my year is comprised of international students, many of them (though not me I will admit) did phone interviews. So make sure you feel comfortable, relaxed, ready and you will be fine.

Finally, to whomever asked what to expect, I have a few things to say. Interviews vary depending on the interviewers and interviewees. From what I can gather, most of the time it will principally consist of relaxed conversation. Here is my number one tip: make sure they see you have passion. Don't tell them you want to go to film school cause "it looks like fun". Make sure they know this is what you want to do with your life. When they ask you about film influences and that kind of thing, remember that there is no wrong answer except being vague. Give specific examples, always. Other than that, my advice is to be yourself and have fun. The interviews are usually pretty mellow affairs, just a friendly chat as I said.

Oh, also expect to be delayed. My interview didn't happen until nearly 90 minutes after it was scheduled.

Let me know if you have more questions!"


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi there. I am new to this site and have my interview for Columbia tomorrow. I've read the threads and know to expect mostly relaxed conversation but does anyone who has been interviewed for 09 entry have any tips or is anyone willing to share specific questions they were asked?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## jthamilton (Mar 9, 2009)

Did anyone get an email before you interviewed this year telling you who you would be interviewing with?


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 9, 2009)

No but I heard there are three faculty members who interview you


----------



## mkench (Mar 9, 2009)

I got an email saying I'd be interviewing with Eric Mendelsohn and Evangeline Morphos.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 9, 2009)

When's your interview, mkench?  I haven't gotten any interviewer info (yet?)


----------



## mkench (Mar 9, 2009)

Mine's on Saturday.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 9, 2009)

Cool.  I'll quiet my neurotic brain.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 10, 2009)

had my interview today. it was only supposed to be like 20 minutes or so, but we ended up talking for about 30-40 mins or so. the guys i talked to, whose names i cannot for the life of me remember, seemed pretty laid back & cool. they did ask about specifically why i wanted to be in Columbia's program, and one of them definitely had read both my writing sample and my personal statement. we talked about influences, what kind of movies i wanted to make, whether i had any other interests, things like that. i _think_ it went well, but it's kind of hard to tell.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 10, 2009)

If you haven't already been told who your interviewers are you can ask your interview coordinator and he/she will tell you, it's not a secret thing or anything so they are happy to tell you.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 10, 2009)

Kewl ... I shall do so.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

SimAlex you just freaked me out because my interview was only about 15-20 minutes and they barely asked me any questions. Were you applying ideally for production/direction?


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 10, 2009)

> SimAlex you just freaked me out because my interview was only about 15-20 minutes and they barely asked me any questions. Were you applying ideally for production/direction?



yeah, i think my interview was more the exception than the rule. i wouldn't worry about it. in fact, now i wonder if i annoyed them by talking too much. who knows? my concentration would be in screenwriting.


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 10, 2009)

My concentration is screenwriting also. Good luck  Only a few more weeks until we know


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 11, 2009)

Has anyone been rejected yet? Cuz I applied to Columbia, but still haven't heard anything. The only school I've heard from is NYU, where I was rejected from NYC program, but referred to Tisch Asia and have an interview with them next Tuesday. Is there still hope for Columbia? (Please!)


----------



## Panda_Bear (Mar 11, 2009)

After my interview they said that people would be notified after spring break which is next week.


----------



## ds65 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone know what we can expect from the Columbia interview? Any insight or advice would we appreciated!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 11, 2009)

hey panda - what i got from them is that they are making decisions next week. i don't think that means that offers would go out but i'm not sure. on the columbia site, it says the last week in april, beginning of may.


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 11, 2009)

fyi - i interviewed with Tom Kalin and Trey Ellis. Tom is a great filmmaker - directed a film called "Swoon" which was excellent and also made "Savage Grace." Trey teaches screenwriting and is a screenwriter, fiction writer and essayist. both men were extremely friendly and conversational.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Race, I still haven't heard anything either.

I'm trying to keep my hopes up.

What's your concentration of study?


----------



## Race_Bannon (Mar 11, 2009)

Directing. You?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey, guys, thanks for the advice about asking who is interviewing me!  They answered me right away. Its nice to know, even though I'm pretty sure its not going to significantly change my preparation.

Looking forward to getting it over with next week.  I keep debating on what to wear.  Don't want to look sloppy, but don't want to look stuffy.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Screenwriting.


----------



## chocolak (Mar 11, 2009)

Did anyone else interview on Tuesday, March 10th? I'm trying to remember the name of the two interviewers (both men, one former student, one professor) who interviewed me.

Thanks!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 11, 2009)

Did anyone who interviewed already have three people?  It looks like I'm going to be interviewed by two professors and a grad student.  I think this is probably just because Columbia is on break next week, so the students are available.  Still, its hard enough to make sufficient eye contact with two interviewers.  Six eyes!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Look at the bright side, Suzako: You HAVE someone interviewing you! 

I'm still waiting for their eyes to meet mine for an interview...


----------



## Suzako (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh, I'm sorry, Filipe.  I really don't mean to make anyone feel bad.  I was just venting interview anxiety.  Of course, I'd gladly be interviewed by 20 eyes if it would help my chances.

Hang in there, dude!


----------



## bombshellfilms (Mar 11, 2009)

chocolak - see my above post. tom kalin and trey ellis.


----------



## SimAlex (Mar 11, 2009)

that's when i interviewed, and for the life of me i cannot recall their names either, lol.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 11, 2009)

Don't worry, Suzako! I know you did mean like that. I was just trying to cheer you up. Good luck there!


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

I have my interview in a few hours. I have ZERO sense of direction. Getting there will be fun...but thank god for public transportation, NY.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 12, 2009)

Take the 1 train to 116th and you're right there!


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Good luck to everyone interviewing!


----------



## Filipe (Mar 12, 2009)

GOOD LUCK, KAYS! PLEASE LET US KNOW HOW IT GOES.


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'll let you know for sure.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I had my interview yesterday by phone, with 2 directors and one was also a screenwriter. I couldn't tell for sure how it went because I couldn't see them! But I got the sense that one interviewer had at least skimmed my autobiographical essay, I didn't sense the other had and I don't know if they read my portfolio materials because they didn't ask questions about them, I think if they had read them they may have wanted to discuss them. They asked about recent movies that I liked (I think I should have listed more but most of my favourites haven't been in the last like 6 months except Slumdog for ex). They asked the basic why film school, why now and the interviewer who I thought had read part of my essay asked one question more specific to my background so that was the best question. It was exactly 20 minutes. Now for the waiting, good luck!


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey everyone, I just got back from my Columbia interview. Here's my post interview analysis:

It started almost exactly at 3:00, which was when it was scheduled. It ended at 3:30.

I was interviewed by Nick and Christin(e/a?)
Before I sat down they asked me where I had just come from and I told them Austin, Texas. I was completely thrown off even before I finished sitting down by Nick saying: Oh, why don't you go there then? They have a great film program with lots of money. I was like: uhh...really? I applied? We'll see? I  _completely_ flubbed that one. But later on I expressed that I had always wanted to go to Columbia, tried as an undergrad and didn't get in, etc. Anyway, Nick was funny/scary/sarcastic/interesting. Christina (or Christine, but I'm going to refer to her as Christina since I can't remember) was nice, straightforward, and didn't try to throw me off. I almost felt like Nick was trying to, but I think that's his personality. Nick took notes. Overall, I think it went okay after that first crazy throw-you-off question. Nick went into tangents about the visual arts program because I mentioned art; he talked about some crazy installation a professor did at an exhibit as he made pad thai noodles for the public. I think Christina was even like "haha...awkward...let's stay on topic." She had that same look on her face when Nick asked me why I wasn't just going to UT. But I loved it because he was strange.  
I wasn't sure if Christina had read my application but Nick had and he complimented my work, but we both joked around about how that was probably as good as my writing was ever going to get. Overall, very casual interview. I really don't know how it went, but it was kind of fun.

Anyone in NY right now? I'm going to be here for a while.


----------



## ds65 (Feb 28, 2009)

Anyone know what we can expect from the Columbia interview? Any insight or advice would we appreciated!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 12, 2009)

How long are you here for, Kay?  I live in NY so I'm always here


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

til the 23rd!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 12, 2009)

ok, i'm going to attempt to private message you with contact info, we can meet up

KayS - I have no idea if that worked.  If not, let me know and I'll post my secondary e-mail address, hehe


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Nick is KNOWN to throw people off in interviews. It's his schtick, so don't worry too much.

I wonder who this Christina person is... No teachers go by that name as far as I know...


----------



## KayS (Mar 12, 2009)

Suzako: It worked! I sent you an e-mail.

d_lefeb, "Christina"--if i got that right--had long dark hair and said she was a writing teacher. Ring a bell at all?


----------



## d_lefeb (Mar 12, 2009)

Nope. I guess she must be part-time faculty.


----------



## layeredone (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey board,

Just enjoying the insights and stories on here.  I'm interviewing tomorrow.  In NY, hanging with friends, thinking about catching Tokyo! today.  Going to a FREE performance/fashion show/dance party thing tomorrow (Sat.) night.  

If anyone's interested in meeting up, drop me an email:  ericlayer@gmail.com  It'd be fun to commiserate with fellow candidates and out-of-towners.

PS I'm from LA -- but don't let that scare you !   I feel much more at home in NYC strangely enough!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 19, 2009)

Just had my interview today!  Everyone had read all my materials, which made me feel good.  They were really friendly, but now I'm rethinking all my answers.  Oh well!  We'll see!


----------



## mkench (Mar 19, 2009)

Who did you interview with, Suzako?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 19, 2009)

I interviewed with Eric Mendelsohn and Dan Kleinman.  You?


----------



## mkench (Mar 19, 2009)

Eric and Evangeline Morphos.  Did you send a visual submission when you applied?  I did and that was the basis of most of our conversation.  We didn't really talk about any of my writing samples at all.


----------



## Suzako (Mar 19, 2009)

No, I didn't have a visual submission.  But also I'm a screenwriting applicant.  We talked about what I've been doing since college and why I'm shifting to film.  And they asked about one writing sample in particular, although they also made direct reference to a few things I mentioned in my autobiographical essay.  We talked about favorite films and what my professional goals were.  Eric was very gregarious and Dan was much more serious.  I feel like I might have joked around too much, but its what I do when I'm nervous.


----------



## Filipe (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm sure you did fine, Suzako! 

BTW, what's your status so far on the application processes? Any other feedbacks?


----------



## Suzako (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks, Filipe.  Its over now so I should stop thinking about it.

I was accepted at NYU's Dramatic Writing Program to focus on TV Writing.  So that's good!  No news from USC or UCLA.  But at this point, I can safely say that UCLA is done.  And I'm not really holding my breathe on the USC front.  But I think I'd probably pick Columbia over NYU if I'm lucky enough to have a choice.


----------

